# 5th and 7th Harmonics Problems



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Install a Blackhawk Powerhouse. 










All electrical energy coming into a facility is known as Apparent Power, and the power we actually use is defined as Real Power. Even though you pay for it, a portion of the power entering your electrical system is lost to ground and never consumed. This is referred to as Reactive Power. The ultimate goal is to bring these two factors, Apparent Power and Real Power, closer together. The Black Hawk Powerhouse is able to accomplish this by capturing this lost voltage, store it and feed it back into your electrical system.

In order to accomplish this, The Powerhouse adds capacitance (stored charge) via a series of capacitors. This enables the unit to capture the Reactive Power, commonly lost to ground, store it, and put it back into the system, evenly across all phases, as it is needed.

By doing this, The Powerhouse:

Greatly reduces low voltage issues
Elevates voltage of the entire system
Stabilizes voltage of the complete system
Reduces voltage drops when demand increases.
Reduces tripped breakers (as a result of low voltage or power spikes)
Lowers kilowatt hours
By capturing and balancing the energy, The Powerhouse insures that the equipment is running at its optimum voltages, which results in less mechanical problems and lower maintenance costs, thus, increasing the life of your equipment.

To summarize, The Black Hawk Powerhouse:

Balances voltage across all phases (legs)
Balances the load and line harmonics between phases
Reduces Reactive Power loss
Reduces spikes in your energy demand, lowering your peak demand charges
Reduces device vibration, noise and HEAT (motors are more efficient & run cooler)
Provides surge protection (absorbing power spikes up to 50,000 volts)
Increases lumens (amount of brightness) in your existing lighting system
Lowers lighting maintenance costs by extending the life of bulbs and ballasts
Requires no special cooling or air conditioned environment
Helps protect computers, operating systems, timers, relays, burglar alarms, surveillance cameras and other low voltage equipment that is sensitive to power spikes or low voltage


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it was a joke.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Mr. Rodgers said:


> Looking for some tips on mitigating 5th and 7th harmonic problems in a casino facility.
> 
> Mr. Rodgers


Cletis - find the cause for the harmonics and mitigate it. (It's probably the lights)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes and Cletis needs to abide by the ban


----------

